# civilised element



## zephyrir

Sziasztok!

Egy H. P. Lovecraft tollából származó levelet fordítok és meggyűlt a bajom néhány kifejezéssel. A címben említett "civilised element"-tel például nem tudok mit kezdeni.

A mondat így hangzik -


> But because we have a civilised element equally permanent, and even more deserving of attention, it will not do to let values perish altogether.



Mi lehet a magyar megfelelője szerintetek?

A teljes bekezdést bemásolom, habár a megoldásban attól tartok nem segít.



Spoiler



"It is always a bit dangerous to hail an amateur spirit which seems to overtop the general level. That general level is so fastidiously jealous of its dignity, and so terribly quick to trounce on enthusiasts with its nasal accusations of ulterior motives and interested partiality! Wintry-blooded, elephant-footed, the blind suspiciousness of literary senescence and stagnation will ever be with us to cry “puffing”, quote old saws, and snicker out of court the subtleties it cannot understand. But because we have a civilised element equally permanent, and even more deserving of attention, it will not do to let values perish altogether. That is why it is fitting at this juncture to call attention to a young writer who has brought us the first new touch of really creative vision we have had in years."



Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia zephyrir!

Nem mondhatnám, hogy teljesen értem így, ahogy van. Esetleg tudnál adni egy kis szövegösszefüggést (hogy miről van szó igazából, kiderül-e, hogy ez a "civilised element" mivel ellentéteződik stb.)?


----------



## zephyrir

Szia Zsanna!

OP javítva!


----------



## Zsanna

Jobb lett volna, ha a saját szavaiddal foglalod össze (bár látom, hogy nem lett volna könnyű) és fordítási javaslatot is megadsz (ahogy a fórumon szokásos), de akkor röviden: a civilised element szerintem értelmezhető úgy, hogy civilised _aspect_ vagy _side_.
(A "we" előtte egy kicsit homályos, de valószínűleg a "mi, emberek" értelemben használja, és nem a szerző magára vonatkoztatott királyi többeséről van szó, ha szerencsénk van.)
Így aztán magyarul talán lehetne _civilizált aspektus _vagy _oldal_, szerintem. Bár az is lehet, hogy a (civilizált) _tényező_t is meg lehet hagyni. 
(Együttérzésem a fordításra vonatkozóan.)


----------



## zephyrir

Szia Zsanna!

Köszönöm a választ! Szándékosan nem írtam le a saját verziómat, mert nem akartam befolyásolni a hozzászólókat vagy esetleg egy adott irányba terelni a gondolataikat. Én egyébként "felvilágosult"-ként fordítottam, egész pontosan: _"mi vagyunk annyira felvilágosultak, hogy ne hagyjunk ilyen értékeket veszni hagyni"_. A teljes bekezdést nagyjából így lehetne összefoglalni: sok fiatal és tehetséges írót ér támadás kortárs szerzőktől, azonban mi - a levél írója és szűkebb köre - vagyunk annyira felvilágosultak, hogy felismerjük az effajta értékeket és ne hagyjuk azokat elveszni.


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon szépen hangzik, de szerintem nem pontos. Szerintem sokkal elvontabban és általánosabban fogalmaz a szerző, de főleg: ebben a formában teljesen kihagytad a kifejezés után jövő "equally permanent" fordítását. Vagy elég csak egy "rövidített" változat?


----------



## zephyrir

Mi volna szerinted a pontos fordítás?

Ha szó szerint akar az ember lefordítani egy szöveget, akkor az ahhoz hasonlatos, mint amikor egy négyzetet próbál átgyömöszölni egy körön. Különösképp igaz ez jelen esetben, hiszen egy író gondolatait kell közvetítenem olvasók, rajongók felé.

Természetesen nem lesz lektorálva, csupán hobbiról van szó.


----------



## Zsanna

Ha hobbi, akkor tényleg csak a saját okulásunkért...
De a szó szerinti és a jó fordítás között azért van átmenet, és igen, gyakran van olyan érzése az embernek, amit írsz, de bizony "béklyókkal kell balettozni" (talán Kosztolányi találta ezt ki a fordításra), nincs mese - már az "igazi" fordításnál.

Nem tudom, hogy fordítanám, mert ebben a szövegben semmi sem jön automatikusan (túl elvont, remélem, az író a könyveit ennél élvezetesebb formában írja!), több idő (meg inspiráció) kellene hozzá.
De... szerintem a civilizáltság lehet állandó jellemzője az embereknek (habár változó formában és mennyiségben), míg a felvilágosultság valahogy jobban kapcsolódik egy rövidebb időszakaszhoz vagy szituációhoz.


----------



## zephyrir

> Ha hobbi, akkor tényleg csak a saját okulásunkért...
> De a szó szerinti és a jó fordítás között azért van átmenet, és igen, gyakran van olyan érzése az embernek, amit írsz, de bizony "béklyókkal kell balettozni" (talán Kosztolányi találta ezt ki a fordításra), nincs mese - már az "igazi" fordításnál.



A szó szerinti és a jó fordítás összehasonlítása olyan, mintha az almát hasonlítanád a körtéhez. Adott esetben a szó szerinti fordítás a jó (pl. használati útmutató), míg számos más helyzetben szükséges attól elrugaszkodni. Természetesen szem előtt tartva, hogy a tartalom megmaradjon, a célnyelven ne tűnjön idegennek a szöveg és az eredeti szerző gondolatai is közvetítve legyenek. Véleményem szerint jó és rossz fordítás létezik, attól függően, hogy mennyire felel meg ezen kritériumoknak. Az "igazi" fordítás alatt feltételezem egy hivatásos fordító munkáját érted.

Habár hobbi, természetesen fontos, hogy a végeredmény kiváló legyen. A levél bekerül majd egy adatbázisba, az eddig magyarra lefordított Lovecraft művek mellé. Ahogyan fentebb is írtam, egy író gondolatait kell egy másik nyelvre átültetni, amely elengedhetetlen munkásságának ismerete nélkül, így aztán lehet nem is kellett volna itt feltennem a kérdésem.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez már fordításelmélet, úgyhogy inkább PM-ben beszéljünk róla.


----------



## uress

Csak futólag olvastam át, de kb az jutott róla eszembe, h "vagyunk olyan civilizáltak, h ne verjük agyon az ifjú tehetségeket"


----------

